

No Time for Coffee? Spray Caffeine On Your Skin - MHMabrito
http://www.fastcompany.com/3015961/no-time-for-coffee-spray-caffeine-on-your-skin

======
bronbron
Wait, what's the appeal of this over caffeine tablets?

I like the taste of coffee/tea so I prefer it as a "caffeine delivery system",
but if I really hated all caffeinated beverages I'd just buy caffeine tablets,
which last time I checked were ridiculously cheap (like $0.10 a tablet).

Often the tablets are so potent that splitting them makes sense, making them
even cheaper.

I guess I don't see the appeal.

~~~
pstuart
> I guess I don't see the appeal.

It's novel.

------
dale386
If you think you don't have time for coffee you need a therapist, not a spray
bottle.

------
yaddayadda
Personally, I've been wanting years for someone to come out with (a) steady
release caffeine patches and (b) [I don't know why I want it in this form
factor] quick acting caffeine eye-drops.

------
krapp
There's always time for coffee.

------
clemnt
Looks intriguing!

------
bromrector
Wait, something actually came out of the Theil Fellowship?

~~~
rfizz23
Funny statement coming from Brom Rector, 2011 Thiel Fellowship finalist that
wasn't selected. Bitter much?

